# tips on getting a heavy lorry ramp up on your own



## star (19 November 2012)

I think the lorry must have been parked slightly downhill when I went to see it as managed ramp fine on my own. Now got it home on flat ground I can't get the bloody thing up which is a slight problem on a private yard! Also I have a bad back and I really ache today after numerous attempts to put it up yesterday. 

Not sure what solution I expect but anyone any ideas as kinda stuck with lorry and need to be able to get out of the yard!


----------



## Posie (19 November 2012)

Get the springs redone?


----------



## smiggy (19 November 2012)

can you get the springs adjusted ?


----------



## Santa_Claus (19 November 2012)

Get it resprung! may cost but so worth it.


----------



## cptrayes (19 November 2012)

Fit a hand operated winch. Dead cheap and easy to do.

Alternatively, the really really cheap version is simply to fit two pullies and walk backwards with the rope in your hand.

Any ramp, any weight, any slope, can be managed with pulleys.  I can get you a photo if you need one.


----------



## 3Beasties (19 November 2012)

I had the exact same problem when I bought mine, manged fine on my own when I viewed it but couldn't manage when I got it home.

We adjusted the springs on it slightly and then I guess I just got used to it as now I can manage on my own as long as I'm not parked up hill. I find if I 'throw' it up so far the springs help me out and I am then able to position myself in the best place to get it the rest of the way up. That probably doesn't make much sense but basically don't panic and just keep practicing, you'll find it gets easier after a few times!


----------



## monkeymad (19 November 2012)

All the lorries I have had have had very heavy ramps.  I too am based alone so need to be able to shut ramp on my own.  I have had the springs altered (some needed things welded on to tighten springs), and the ramps were all easily lifted.  You will need to look up a local horsebox person (I'm in kent and I have used someone in Biddenden before and a friend used someone in Uckfield to alter her heavy ramp).  It is a very fixable problem!!


----------



## star (19 November 2012)

Thanks. Didn't realise it was easy to get springs altered. Interested in seeing photos of pulley system though.


----------



## Coop (19 November 2012)

monkeymad said:



			All the lorries I have had have had very heavy ramps.  I too am based alone so need to be able to shut ramp on my own.  I have had the springs altered (some needed things welded on to tighten springs), and the ramps were all easily lifted.  You will need to look up a local horsebox person (I'm in kent and I have used someone in Biddenden before and a friend used someone in Uckfield to alter her heavy ramp).  It is a very fixable problem!!
		
Click to expand...

Galloway vehicle services near Lingfield I think or WHB horsebox repairs place in Piltdown, near Uckfield both do ramps in your area and won't rip you off. Friends of mine have used both and mine is currently at WHB this week having the ramp done.


----------



## DarkHorseB (19 November 2012)

yes fairly easy to adjust the springs usually. I have mine set so easy to go up and needs a good pull to come down


----------



## dieseldog (19 November 2012)

Its not always the springs.  My lorry had brand new springs and was still really heavy, mainly because we had too thick wood on it and Kraiburg rubber.  Replaced the wood, with something more appropriate(thinner wood) and removed a third of the rubber and I could then put it up by myself with one recently broken arm.

New springs aren't a lot of money http://www.hartwood-elite.co.uk/c/horsebox-ramp-springs.html


----------



## star (19 November 2012)

Mine drops halfway really quickly so need to duck out the way or lose your head then you really have to lean on it to get it to floor. On the way up it goes halfway easily and then with a good shove will go 90% but then just cant quite get it shut and then it falls back to halfway again. Very frustrating!


----------



## VRIN (19 November 2012)

Ditto springs - if you have a large spanner and a helpful muscular man he can probably tighten them up for you which may be a good starting point. may possibly need new springs but definitely worth a try in the short term


----------



## TarrSteps (19 November 2012)

It does sound like your springs.  It's worth seeing if you can get them adjusted but I had a ramp that used to grab on the way up like yours and ended up getting them replaced as somehow one had become bent.  Even that's not difficult to do.


----------



## flyingfeet (19 November 2012)

Not just springs but the angle of the bracket too! My heavy krailberg rubber ramp got sorted by PRB, however 3 other "lorry" people had a go before this without success. Now closes with one hand


----------



## MissSBird (20 November 2012)

Another one for getting the springs checked. We struggled with our ramp but never thought much of it other than that's the way it was going to be. The ramp had to be taken off when the floor on ours was redone and the mechanic gave it all a good loosen and oil, and 1 person can manage it now! 

It really can work wonders.


----------



## popsdosh (20 November 2012)

Before you mess about with the springs and spend a lot of money put WD40 and then oil onto all the ramp hinge pins this will cure 50% of heavy ramps as with lack of use the pins seize up and then get the springs adjusted if needed.I have even seen the bottom ramp rail snap off because the hinges are seized.A little tip is to get somebody to drill 1/4in holes through the tube were the hinge pin is so that you can lubricate regularly through this hole.
Only if all else fails get the springs changed and only take it to somebody who really knows what their doing as without getting all the dimensions correct you will never have a ramp that is easy to operate. I cannot think of any situation I would ever recommend fitting pulleys as they are totally unnecessary.


----------



## popsdosh (20 November 2012)

By the sound of how your ramp is weight wise I would say the Brackets need rewelding into the correct position this needs to be done by a specialist!Just going by your description in the above post.Can you PM the lorry manufacturer as some have a reputation for having difficult ramps .I have a Solitaire for example and you can lift off the ground with one finger and once you get to level it closes on its own with no loud crashing but at a steady rate.This has no different springs to any other make just the angles are spot on .


----------



## Fourlegsgood (20 November 2012)

Also suggest checking the hinges. I had one that had more or less rusted up. Lots and lots of wd40 and oil won't do any harm even if it turns out they are ok.


----------



## kerilli (20 November 2012)

oil and wd40 the hinges first, then get a specialist to tighten or swap the springs, or even add another one, if necessary. meanwhile please do NOT struggle to do it on your own, always get help. I know someone who totally wrecked her back doing her lorry's very heavy ramp (ruptured disc, serious). be really careful and don't get into the 'i'm a horsey girl, i'm She-Ra' mentality!


----------



## Dry Rot (20 November 2012)

star said:



			Mine drops halfway really quickly so need to duck out the way or lose your head then you really have to lean on it to get it to floor. On the way up it goes halfway easily and then with a good shove will go 90% but then just cant quite get it shut and then it falls back to halfway again. Very frustrating!
		
Click to expand...

You could try tightening the screws at the ends to pull the spring tighter. 

Tension increases as you extend the spring and if the ramp is not supported at the start it sounds as if there is insufficient tension. If that doesn't work, you might need professional help and new springs.


----------



## star (20 November 2012)

It was made by wrens and had the original carpet on the ramp replaced with rubber last yr. My mechanic is coming out tomorrow to look at a few things so will see what he reckons.  Scared of going anywhere by myself at the moment in case can't get ramp back up.


----------



## Coop (20 November 2012)

Was it heavier when you put the rubber on? I'm sure you will get it sorted, but as you say you can't risk it. I'm having my rubber taken off as I was amazed how heavy a roll of rubber is compared to carpet, which weighs nearly nothing. Although rubber does look better and is easier to sweep! But anythink for a lighter ramp when I compete alone. Mine was difficult to pull down and start to put up, so I will let you know how I get on with it being fixed. What about Peper Harrow if your man can't do anything, they near Guildford I think.


----------



## star (20 November 2012)

i only bought it last week so no idea what it was like before the rubber went on.


----------



## supagran (20 November 2012)

Please be careful if the ramp is really heavy.  If it drops back on you, you could be seriously injured or worse!


----------



## star (20 November 2012)

fortunately you have to lean on it really hard to get it past halfway down so it's never going to actually drop on me although it's a bit scary being underneath it when it drops the first half so quickly!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (21 November 2012)

Get a spanner and twist the nut on the spring


----------



## Coop (22 November 2012)

Have just been to check my ramp at WHB and my god what a difference!! Replaced the 2 springs, which were basically knackered and had no 'spring' left, they looked completely different to the new ones. Its amazing to think I could not even get it down on my own last week and now it comes down without falling on me and stays suspended until I push it down, with one hand. Lifting it up is a doddle. Any my ramp was very solidly built to start with.

So pleased!! £65 each plus fitting, well worth the money. Even my mum can operate it alone, and she has a dodgy back. Very useful for meeting her at shows!

He has done various other jobs on my box and I can highly recommend.


----------



## star (22 November 2012)

sounds good!  I sprayed mine liberally with wd40 before my mechanic came to see it yesterday.  Pulled it forwards to let the ramp down, moaned a lot about how heavy it was, said here watch me fail to be able to put it up and then managed to put it up with one hand - doh!  So am hoping that was all it needed.  He said he could tighten the end springs a bit if needed but going to see how we go now its had some good old wd40.


----------



## Coop (22 November 2012)

Thats excellent news well done!


----------



## popsdosh (22 November 2012)

See sometimes worth trying the simple things first rather than look for complicated answers.


----------

